# Quel imprimante multifonction prendre ?



## xtotof (22 Mars 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai l'intention d'acheter une imprimante mutlifonction, mais voila, j'ai un Macbook pro et un PC Portable DELL I6000, je veux pouvoir utiliser cette imprimante sur les 2 ordinateur et sans avoir a passer par l'un ou part l'autre, en gros l'ideal serait que l'imprimante marche sur le reseaux, j'ai un routeur Netgear DG834G, mais est ce que tout les fonctions d'une imprimante mutlifonction vont etre disponible par le reseaux.
Quel marque prendre pour les 2 OS, OS X et Windows XP. 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponse.


----------



## Dramis (22 Mars 2007)

C'est simple, il te faut une imrpimante avec un port ethernet, tu pourras la brancher sur le routeur et imprimer depuis chaque ordinateur. 

HP, epson, canon, lemark en font et avant de choisir, vérifie si les pilotes sont disponible pour osx et xp.


----------



## kriscus (22 Mars 2007)

J'ai un multifonction Canon MP800R (Wifi). Il passe très bien sous PC ou Mac. Le driver Mac n'indique cependant pas le niveau des cartouches (mais c'est indiqué sur l'écran LCD du multifonction). J'en suis très content (complet, efficace, rapide une fois démarré et Wifi !).


----------



## melaure (23 Mars 2007)

kriscus a dit:


> J'ai un multifonction Canon MP800R (Wifi). Il passe très bien sous PC ou Mac. Le driver Mac n'indique cependant pas le niveau des cartouches (mais c'est indiqué sur l'écran LCD du multifonction). J'en suis très content (complet, efficace, rapide une fois démarré et Wifi !).



Oui je n'entend que du bien sur la gamme Canon. Quand j'aurais un peu de liquidité, je pense prendre la MP600R.


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (23 Mars 2007)

+1 pour Canon, une connaissance a acheté recemment un MP800R, un vrai bonheur, le wifi se configure sans problèmes et la qualité / silence / consommation est top !
Idem pour la série MP600


----------



## Charly777 (23 Mars 2007)

Pour ma part HP C5180. Un peu cher à l'achat mais prise ethernet et c'est un régal dans un réseau (elle a une semaine  ).
Bon après pas paraétré avec un pc donc... mais génial quand même... :rateau:


----------



## Bernard53 (24 Mars 2007)

Je confirme les deux avis sur la MP800R 

Salutations.


----------



## Jdrien (27 Avril 2007)

Bernard53 a dit:


> Je confirme les deux avis sur la MP800R
> 
> Salutations.



Bonjour à tous,

je suis à la recherche d'une multifonction, après avoir goutté à la EPSON 750, je penche vers CANON, car vu la politique d'Epson sur les cartouches entre autre...par contre, après avoir fait de multiples recherches sur le net entre autre, pas facile de s'y retrouver !
J'avais vu la 600R qui a le wifi/ethernet, la 810 sans ces connexions mais avec un meilleur scanner à priori, et je viens de voir la 800R ! cette derniere n'est même pas dans la gamme du site Canon...Sans peut être atteindre la qualité d'un scanner dédié, je pensais à la 810 mais la 800R est aussi bien avec en + wifi/ethernet ? et y aurait pas une 810R qui arriverait ? 
En fait en plus d'imprimer des photos de temps en temps, je voudrais scanner mes argentiques(à partir des photos ou des negatifs ?), et je pense que la connexion wifi/ethernet peut être bien pratique...
Merci pour vos contributions...


----------



## macaddicted (29 Avril 2007)

j'ai une *brother dcp 750CW* pour usage bureautique  
interface ethernet et wifi, du top pour communiquer  
qualité d'impression plus que correcte, pour mes photos j'utilise un service internet, moins cher ( promos gratosses, c'est plus moins cher que pas cher ).
si vous voulez atteindre les sommets en impression photo passez votre chemin  
élément determinant pour moi qui imprime beaucoup, le prix des cartouches..... et sur ce terrain elle est une des meilleures sinon la meilleure


----------



## Jdrien (13 Mai 2007)

Jdrien a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> je suis à la recherche d'une multifonction, après avoir goutté à la EPSON 750, je penche vers CANON, car vu la politique d'Epson sur les cartouches entre autre...par contre, après avoir fait de multiples recherches sur le net entre autre, pas facile de s'y retrouver !
> J'avais vu la 600R qui a le wifi/ethernet, la 810 sans ces connexions mais avec un meilleur scanner à priori, et je viens de voir la 800R ! cette derniere n'est même pas dans la gamme du site Canon...Sans peut être atteindre la qualité d'un scanner dédié, je pensais à la 810 mais la 800R est aussi bien avec en + wifi/ethernet ? et y aurait pas une 810R qui arriverait ?
> ...



Bon,
ben juste pour vous dire que j'ai craqué pour la MP810, tant pis pour le wifi et l'ethernet qui n'étaient pas pour moi des priorités...Maintenant, mes premiers pas avec m'enthousiasment beaucoup, il me faudra quelque temps pour en maitriser toutes ses possibilités, mais mon swith de Epson vers Canon...se passe très très bien !
@+


----------



## fred.9.5 (18 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Me sent concerné par vos échanges car j'ai rencontré de sérieuses difficultés avec une HP multifonction (de base psc 1510) et notamment le scanner qui ne communiquait pas avec l'ordi et donc ne fonctionnait pas. J'ai un mac mini intel duo, suis une bille en informatique, c'est vrai, mais après avois consulté le site hp et  mettre rendu compte que mon prbme était répertorié (message d'erreur concernant des données TWAIN inaccessibles), après avoir suivi scrupuleusement les conseils HP pour y remédier et mettre rendu compte qu'on m'invitait à deconnecter l'ethernet intégré pour pouvoir peut-être espérer utiliser mon scanner normalement j'en suis arrivé à me dire que la compatibilité avec osx, affichée par HP, devait être toute relative et j'ai fini par rapporter l'engin. 
Selon vous, ai-je bien fait? Y a t il des problèmes avérés de compatibilité entre les imprimants bas de gamme hp et Osx? Pourrait-il s'agire d'un souci venant du mac mini (acheté en septembre)? Auriez-vous des pistes pour choisir une multifonction, pas chère et compatible? Y a t il des marques à éviter et d'autre préconnisées? L'utilisation de la future multifonction est purement "domestique"?

Merci pour vos conseils

Fred


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Mai 2007)

J'ai une HP AIO 3210 et cot&#233; pilotes de scanner, ce fut la gal&#232;re d&#232;s le passage &#224; l'intel...

Donc selon moi HP du cot&#233; impression c'est ok  
Le scanner en lui-m&#234;me est excellent.  

Le probl&#232;me ce sont les pilotes OS X &#233;crits avec les pieds dans les apr&#232;s-sky et le support inexistant (ils sont sympathiques mais ne rappellent jamais [si on est d'une nature optimiste on peut croire qu'ils cherchent encore]).  

Conclusion : HP = &#224; fuir, si on ne sait pas se d&#233;brouiller soi-m&#234;me (ce que j'ai fini par faire et ainsi r&#233;solu tous mes probl&#232;mes avec ma multi-fonction).

Espon c'est passablement la m&#234;me chose, la qualit&#233; d'impression un cran en dessous (tr&#232;s bon scanner par contre, si on arrive &#224; le faire fonctionner).

Aller plut&#244;t voir du c&#244;t&#233; de Canon.

C'moon.


----------



## fred.9.5 (19 Mai 2007)

Merci pour le conseil 
Je m'abstiendrai donc de repartir chez HP ou Epson.
J'ai repéré des multifonctins chez Brother à peu près dans mon budget (-de100) qu'en pensez-vous? A-t-on des échos sur cette marque et sa compatibilité? Et du Lexmark compatible à ce prix ça existe? (excuses aux puristes et connaisseurs pour l'aspect purement économico-pratique de mes questions?)


----------



## macaddicted (19 Mai 2007)

je suis pass&#233; &#224; brother, une gamme compl&#232;te avec les cartouches les moins ch&#232;res du march&#233;, vu que j'ai une imprimante pour imprimer, &#231;a compte 
compabilit&#233; avec mon MacBook totale, pareil que sous XP pro 
acquisition twain sans soucis pour le scanner, belle photocopies 
les DCP d'entr&#233;e de gamme n'ont qu'un reproche &#224; mon avis, l'affichage n'est pas r&#233;tro-&#233;clair&#233; donc pas tr&#232;s lisible mais pas r&#233;dhibitoire.... vue le prix d'achat


----------



## fred.9.5 (20 Mai 2007)

Et bien voilà,
Entre Canon et Brother, je devrais trouvé chaussure à mon pied. Je laisserais un mot sur le choix fait et le résultat obtenu.
Merci à tous
Cordialement
Fred


----------



## nel (17 Juin 2007)

bonjour,
je souhaite acheter la dcp750cw qui est wifi.
ma question est: peut-on imprimer en wifi si on est deja en wifi sur internet?
peut-on imprimer une page web si on est deja connecté à internet via le wifi?
en fait peut-on avoir plusieurs connections wifi?

merci pour votre aide


----------



## melaure (21 Juin 2007)

nel a dit:


> bonjour,
> je souhaite acheter la dcp750cw qui est wifi.
> ma question est: peut-on imprimer en wifi si on est deja en wifi sur internet?
> peut-on imprimer une page web si on est deja connecté à internet via le wifi?
> ...



Le Wifi, c'est du réseau comme avec un cable Ethernet mais sans fil. Le protocole de communication est le même (TCP/IP), et heureusement que c'est prévu pour de multiples connections se fassent simultanément.

Donc soit tranquille, tu peux faire tout ça en même temps, et si tu as une borne ronde ou la dernière en n, tu peux avoir jusqu'a 50 machines et/ou imprimantes connectées en même temps


----------



## nel (22 Juin 2007)

macaddicted a dit:


> j'ai une *brother dcp 750CW* pour usage bureautique
> interface ethernet et wifi, du top pour communiquer
> qualité d'impression plus que correcte, pour mes photos j'utilise un service internet, moins cher ( promos gratosses, c'est plus moins cher que pas cher ).
> si vous voulez atteindre les sommets en impression photo passez votre chemin
> élément determinant pour moi qui imprime beaucoup, le prix des cartouches..... et sur ce terrain elle est une des meilleures sinon la meilleure



idem pour moi elle est vraiment top la brother. Il faut juste telecharger les derniers pilotes sur le site brother.


----------



## yret (26 Juin 2007)

En ayant une, je ne conseille pas Lexmark...par contre, je devrais la remplacer par une HP C5180 dont on me dit le plus grand bien...


----------



## melaure (5 Juillet 2007)

yret a dit:


> En ayant une, je ne conseille pas Laisse-Marques... par contre, je devrais la remplacer par une HP C5180 dont on me dit le plus grand bien...



Ca n'a jamais été un choix fréquent sur Mac (heureusement). Quand à HP, après tous les soucis de drivers sur divers modèles, je ne suis jamais bien chaud pour les recommander ...


----------



## divoli (5 Juillet 2007)

Canon commercialise d'excellentes imprimantes multifonctions. Elles sont très souvent recommandées lors de tests dans les différentes revues Mac.

Pour HP, c'est discutable. Certaines imprimantes sont excellentes mais avec un rapport qualité/prix défavorable.

Evite absolument Epson, il y a trop de problèmes avec leurs imprimantes...


----------



## bonisalive (5 Juillet 2007)

Salut,
J'ai une hp C3180 et je ne rencontre aucun soucis d'impression ou de scans avec les drivers fournis.  Je l'ai de plus connectée à une airport express depuis hier : que du  bonheur.  Ca tourne sur imac intel, macbook black dernière mouture et ibook G4 12" en 1.3.9
Je recommande.


----------



## NAA (8 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

En suivant cette discussion, j'ai pu me faire une idée sur le choix d'une imprimante, multi fonction.
En revanche je ne comprends toujours pas ce que je vais avoir à faire pour la configuration wifi...
Est ce que je vais pouvoir me servir de mon routeur Netgear?
Ou comme un membre me l'a conseillé acheter une borne airport? Si tel est le cas au final la note va être salée.
Une borne airport est elle l'équivalent d'un routeur wifi?
Peut être que je fais des confusions, merci de m'éclairer.

Ma configuration:
Je reçois internet par numéricable, la boîte numéricable est branchée sur mon routeur Netgear WGT 624, tout çà fonctionne au mieux si ce n'est que la configuration a été un tel casse tête, que j'ai fait du faire appel à un pro.

L'imprimante doit elle être connectée au routeur par un câble ethernet?
Si oui est elle reconnue, ou y a t'il une congig à refaire?
Est ce pareil avec airport?
J'espère n'avoir pas été trop brouillon.
Merci


----------



## lupita76 (12 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

JE suis nouvelle ici, ma première arrivée, faite hier par pure hasard car je cherchai une WebCam pour mon iBookG4 :love: et comme souvent tout est dédié au PC pfff donc j'ai enfin trouvé un site sur APPLE quelle joie.

Bref, je voulais savoir quelle imprimante/Scanner et peut-être Fax puis-je utiliser, bon évidemment je ne l'achète pas de suite c'est pour un conseil pour pouvoir m'en procurer une dans quelques temps, j'imagine qu'il y a sur le site pas mal de connaisseur sur le Sujet Apple moi je suis une simple Novice:rose: J'ai eu le coup de foudre pour Apple d'abord pour son Design et beaucoup plus simple que Microsoft a mon goût bon à vrai-dire le prix :mouais:  mais bon quand ont aime ont ne compte pas  Quoi que.

Merci pour votre aide et au plaisir de vous relire


----------



## lupita76 (13 Juillet 2007)

Merci

J'ai bien lu les articles et j'ai remarquer que le Canon revenais le plus souvent dans vos discutions donc j'obterais pour une Canon MP800R, bon le seul souci c'est que c'est assez cher et il n'y a pas de Fax pour une multifonctions, sinon pas de case pour papier , bref si vous avez des idées, car vous êtes plus à la page que moi. 

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## turbin (13 Juillet 2007)

Les avis sur les multifonctions concernent les modèles à jet d'encre. Mais qu'en est-il des modèles laser compatible mac OS, wifi, imprimante, photocopieur N&B, fax éventuellement ? Pour l'option scanner je n'en vois pas l'utilité en N&B seul et je dispose déjà d'un scanner.

Je ne fais pas de photo mais par contre je photocopie beaucoup. Je n'imprime que des textes N&B....

merci d'exprimer votre avis sur les lasers.


----------



## NAA (15 Juillet 2007)

NAA a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> En suivant cette discussion, j'ai pu me faire une idée sur le choix d'une imprimante, multi fonction.
> En revanche je ne comprends toujours pas ce que je vais avoir à faire pour la configuration wifi...
> ...



Bonsoir,

J'ai fait mon choix : Canon pixma MP810.
Si vous avez un commentaire, ou un conseil... il sera bienvenu.
En revanche, n'ayant toujours aucune idée sur la configuration en wifi, je me permets de renouveller ma demande d'explications. 
Au cas ou je ne m'en sorte pas, puis-je toujours la faire fonctionner en usb, en attendant?
Merci,
Bonne soirée à vous


----------



## Adrienhb (30 Juillet 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Canon commercialise d'excellentes imprimantes multifonctions. Elles sont très souvent recommandées lors de tests dans les différentes revues Mac.




Je vais m'orienter vers une canon, mais vous auriez une idée pour:
S'y retrouver entre tous les modèles (je m'oriente vers une laser avec scanner)?
Où se rendre pour les voir en vrais?

Merci,

A.


----------



## turbin (19 Septembre 2007)

j'ai acheté une BROTHER 750. Esthétique et encombrement TB, facilité ++ pour scanner ou copier à partir de la commande de la brother. Par contre, j'en ai un usage bureautique et imprime environ 100 pages par jour et là c'est la galère par rapport à une laser, me semble-t-il, car il faut déjà un temps de réponse avant que la brother ne se décide à démarrer l'impression (en USB pas wifi que je n'ai pas encore essayé) puis l'impression elle même se fait en 2 ou 3 étapes saccadées et un peu bruyantes (comme si elle manquait d'huile ...). Décevant. 
Je pense ne pas la garder mais acquérir une laser multifonction type HP laserjet ou une brother DCP 7010 ou une canon type MF 3220 ou 3240. Qu'en pensez-vous. Quelle est votre expérience de ces lasers ?


----------



## MacDavid (1 Juin 2008)

Je me permets de relancer la discussion...

La Fnac semble mettre actuellement le paquet sur les Lexmark...
Bonne idée?

Je cherche une multi fonction (imprimante, scan, copie - fax eventuellement) en *wifi*
Je cherche de l'économique à l'usage plus que de la qualité photo.

Une idée ?

Merci à tous!


----------



## Caza (1 Juin 2008)

Perso, j'ai une HP Photosmart depuis 2 ans (multi fonctions et wifi) qui me donne entière satisfaction.


----------



## NAA (5 Juin 2008)

J'ai finalement choisi une canon MP 600 et abandonné le wifi car je ne me sentais pas capable de la configurer.
Ma fille a acheté la même, elle est prof donc elle l'utilise beaucoup en bureautique et la trouve avantageuse.(Nous faisons toutes deux remplir nos cartouches.)
Moi je suis satisfaite de la qualité photo, elle est facile d'emploi se configure aisément avec Mac.
2 satisfaites, donc.
Rapport qualité prix parfait. Le seul bémol : un peu trop encombrante mais sobriété du design.
J'espère que nos avis vous seront utiles.


----------



## fransik (18 Août 2009)

...bonjour,

personne n'a encore parlé de la HP DeskJet J4580, alors je vais le faire 

Achetée à 69(!) la semaine dernière en grande-surface, ce modèle reste une multi-fonction basique, mais avec quatre avantages (a mes yeux):
- alimentation automatique des originaux (ADF/ 20 feuilles max.)
- scanner à plat (1200x1200 opt.)
- prix de base
- fax (Oui, je sais, on est bien en 2009)

Pour ce qui est du coût d'impression, je le soupçonnerai prohibitif pour une impression photo (Non encore essayé pour le moment), mais de très bonne qualité en bureautique (600ppp max.).
A peu de chose près, ça devrait correspondre à une grande majorité des jet d'encre du marché. C'est peut-être un parti-pris, mais pour mes besoins en impression, et sauf pour les rares pages dont je pourrai avoir besoin en couleur, j'ai une laser monochrome... 

Bref, j'étais surtout à la recherche d'une solution bon marché pour numériser facilement plusieurs pages A4 d'affilée...  Et du coup, j'ai remplacé mon tout-en-un par un autre.
Si je reçois régulièrement des fax (PDFs via Mail.app), ce modèle me simplifie surtout la vie quand je veux en envoyer un (manuscrit ou un croquis - Connection via Sipgate-Fax) vite fait bien fait, sans avoir à numériser d'abord.

Seul regret, qu'il ne me permette pas d'imprimer sur CD ou DVD, mais enfin, à ce prix, je ne chipoterai pas trop.
Avec environ 150, on trouve des modèles avec ADF _et_ interface réseau, ce modèle n'offre qu'une connection en USB 2.0, et une mise en réseau _à postériori_ n'a rien d'évident.

Premier bilan après ±1,5 semaine d'utilisation: installation à minima. des pilotes (Sous 10.5.8), plusieurs scan. multi-pages vers PDF et deux ou trois impressions...
Pas un foudre de guerre, mais à ce prix, je trouve que ce n'est plutôt bien. 

Voilà


----------

